# Loaded Magazines



## Chuck Hawkins (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Walther P22 and like to keep the magazines loaded all the time. Use the gun every day, for self protection when walking. Will keeping the magazines loaded have a major impact on the reliability of the pistol?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes.

An unloaded magazine will reliably be as useful as a small metal stick for defense. And an unloaded gun makes for a great paperweight...

Sorry... hahah

Constantly loading and unloading of the rounds in a mag will wear down the spring. Leaving a mag loaded will not. Springs fatigue through "cycling", not constant loading.

Leave them loaded, and in a safe place. A strong spring is a reliable spring. A reliable mag leads to a reliable gun, as most Failures to Fire (FTF) are mag-related.

Then get a nice matching 9mm or bigger for defense, and practice a lot with the P22.

Jeff


----------



## Chuck Hawkins (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I fell better now about leaving the magazines loaded.


----------

